# Value of this Spalding?



## tailhole (Nov 3, 2013)

Any idea what this might be worth?  It's been repainted, it's a rider.


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 3, 2013)

$400, looks to be put together to ride.


----------



## tailhole (Nov 3, 2013)

dave the wave said:


> $400, looks to be put together to ride.




Does that mean there are some incorrect parts in order to get it on the road (like the wheels, crank bolts)?
It's for sale locally and the guy is asking $750.  Seems steep, but I am just getting into the TOC bikes, so I really don't know.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 3, 2013)

The seat is not the same era.
Need to see close up of the hubs, pedals and handlebars.
Could be a very nice bicycle after sorting out.


----------



## fordsnake (Nov 3, 2013)

Who know's this could be a survivor from the 25th Infantry Bicycle Corps? This was the steed they used to make history.
I'm not sure but I think the fenders were added, perhaps the same time when that seat was changed?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm thinking that perhaps there is a roster list of serial numbers for the 25th infantry bicycle brigade stashed somewhere.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 3, 2013)

There's $750 worth of parts there for sure. That's not how most of us like to buy bikes of course.


----------

